# Start/Stop 11x36 Logan



## autonoz (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it detrimental to an 11x36 Logan if you stop and start it without relieving the tension on the V-belt?


----------



## Redlineman (Mar 11, 2014)

I doubt it;

There's not enough inertia in that load to hurt anything. I wouldn't make a habit of doing it mid-cut, however.  :whistle:


----------

